# Trooper Mark D. Barrett



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Trooper Mark D. Barrett

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Virginia State Police
Virginia*
End of Watch: Tuesday, September 14, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 41
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Drowned
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, September 14, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Trooper Mark Barrett passed away during a training dive in Lake Anna.

Trooper Barrett and other members of the Virginia State Police's Search and Recovery Team were performing deep-water dives in the lake. As he and his dive partner were ascending to the surface, the other trooper noticed he was having difficulty and assisted him to the surface.

Other troopers immediately started CPR and he was transported to a local hospital where he died.

Trooper Barrett had served with the Virginia State Police for three years. He is survived by his wife and two children.
Agency Contact Information
Virginia State Police
7700 Midlothian Turnpike
Richmond, VA 23235

Phone: (804) 674-2016

_*Please contact the Virginia State Police for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Trooper Barrett.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Trooper


----------

